# Who cheats more in relationships??



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Who cheats more?!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

me...oh did i say that out-loud







...i mean men...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Karen does, closely followed in second place by Sandra, and Raf









Mike is also cheating on Mark and Nate


----------



## Aristarchus (May 30, 2003)

if we were surveying an equal amount of men and women i could tell you for a fact that WOMEN WHO HAVE CHEATED would win... (first hand experience)

doubt i could fall in love with another woman again after the sh*t i've been put through...


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

women


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> Mike is also cheating on Mark and Nate


 ahhhh..with who...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > Mike is also cheating on Mark and Nate
> ...


 each other - silly


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Men cheat more. Women force us to tho.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

How do we force you to cheat!?









Innes, I have never cheated, nor do I ever intend to. It's against my religion. -- Not to mention wrong, immoral, and immature.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

OOH man, dont even get me started on this one..

Us guys are known to be loyal, faithful, honest..etc. But I believe what HH11 said..


HawgHunter11 said:


> Men cheat more. Women force us to tho.


----------



## Aristarchus (May 30, 2003)

after being cheated on 3 times i think it's my turn...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Aristarchus said:


> after being cheated on 3 times i think it's my turn...


 Dang, whats wrong with you?!?!?! You actually let 3 chicks step all over you and JUST NOW you decided to get back at the world??? SHHHEESH man!! Your making us look bad...


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Aristarchus said:


> after being cheated on 3 times i think it's my turn...


Are you a guy or girl?

I'm sorry if you take offense to me for asking such a personal question like that. You don't have to answer if you don't want to. :smile:

Edit: LOL, I thikn Rhomzilla answered my question.


----------



## Aristarchus (May 30, 2003)

i've always been the nice guy.. i gave girls space.. that's where i fucked up... next gf is gonna be a little bit different i'm afraid


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Aristarchus said:


> i've always been the nice guy.. i gave girls space.. that's where i fucked up... next gf is gonna be a little bit different i'm afraid


 Nice guys finish last until you're over 30, then it's different.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Aristarchus said:


> i've always been the nice guy.. i gave girls space.. that's where i fucked up...


 Yepps.. no offense man, but couldn't have said it better myself. Bro, dont you know that "nice guy" thing dont work anymore? Maybe if we were still in 1955. But havent you been listening to the songs in your radio?? Those N.W.A. days are gone, man.. all these chicks have grown old and got independent. Nice guys dont belong in this world anymore..


----------



## Aristarchus (May 30, 2003)

well see.. here's the thing.. when you hear every chick start whining about "why can't i just find a nice guy







" after their boyfriend cheats on their dumb ass, you start to get brainwashed...


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Nice guys and guys that don't play games are out bro.

Never be "always there" for her when she calls. You have to play games with most women to keep their interest. Not all women, but almost all of them I would say.

Just don't be dependable and do your own thing, make sure your friends come first, make her feel she comes second and you'll have her hanging on.

I know that sounds bad, and I don't have to do it anymore because I'm 37 now, but that's just the way it is. I'm sorry if I offended anyone, but it's just true.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Aristarchus said:


> well see.. here's the thing.. when you hear every chick start whining about "why can't i just find a nice guy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, and for the first month it's great...until she gets bored because you're predictable. Then she goes elsewhere where the excitement is. You're a leaning post for security for her until she gets a more exciting offer. She does mean it at the time about the nice guy tho, but that gets old and predictable after a while.


----------



## Aristarchus (May 30, 2003)

bah humbug


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> and got independent.


 damn them ..they belong in the kitchen ..barefoot and pregnant...oops did i just open a can of worms


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

thePACK said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > and got independent.
> ...










Yea, if I didn't, you sure did.


----------



## Aristarchus (May 30, 2003)

q: why shouldn't women be allowed to get their drivers license?
a: because there are no roads from the kitchen to the bedroom


----------



## Aristarchus (May 30, 2003)

almost forgot


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Aristarchus said:


> q: why shouldn't women be allowed to get their drivers license?
> a: because there are no roads from the kitchen to the bedroom


 If that be the case, then hello Mr. Soccer Dad. You do realize that if you marry a chick with no license, then you're stuck taking the kids everywhere.
Besides, who said that there was a road between the living room, remote control, kitchen, and your toilet. Those are your main points of interest aren't they? Watch the game on the living room tv, stretch your muscles to grab the control to turn up the volume, stratch yourself on the way to the kitchen to grab some hot wings, then wobble your way to the bathroom to empty the gas chamber and reload when you go back to the kitchen.


----------



## Aristarchus (May 30, 2003)

sounds like the high life if you ask me.. minus the soccer dad sh*t


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

GUYS


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Chicks..


----------



## Aristarchus (May 30, 2003)

atleast we have more than 2 checkpoints


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

well everytime i have cheated, i was with a girl so hmmm i guess its a tie.....


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

For all that say chicks...your all showing signs of denial...


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

NIKE said:


> well everytime i have cheated, i was with a girl so hmmm i guess its a tie.....


 LOL. Good one man!

Unfortunately, the 2 sweetest women and ones that aren't like what we've mentioned, are here. That's why I bowed out and dropped it.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

HawgHunter11 said:


> Unfortunately, the 2 sweetest women and ones that aren't like what we've mentioned, are here. That's why I bowed out and dropped it.


 Brownie points!!


----------



## Mbuna Your Self (Jul 9, 2003)

The women don't admit it.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

women lie.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

LOLS


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

goldfish chunks in teeth said:


> women lie.


 I agree.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Men do cheat more.....out of all the men I know (including some family members unfourtunatly)







men have cheated much more than the women I know.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

The right women dont cheat....nice moral ones.


----------



## Aristarchus (May 30, 2003)

Xenon said:


> The right women dont cheat....nice moral ones.


 where can i find one of these rare creatures? ripley's believe it or not?


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

LOL the post should be how many women have you cheated on with that were cheating themselves?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Aristarchus said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > The right women dont cheat....nice moral ones.
> ...


 HA HA HA!







We're not as rare as youd like to think. Now guys that dont cheat on the other hand...now those are rare...


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

I think this attachment can settle who cheats more and what men always think about.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> HawgHunter11 said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately, the 2 sweetest women and ones that aren't like what we've mentioned, are here. That's why I bowed out and dropped it.
> ...


 I guess he's right about this. *cough*kiss ass*cough*


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > HawgHunter11 said:
> ...


 See that? Sorry I left you guys hanging, but I'm more afraid of the women here than I am the men.

I slithered out of there very quietly tho, didn't I?









All you have to do is be honest like me in your posts, and you too, can do the same.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i cheated and not proud


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

okay 19 guys have never cheated ..


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

HawgHunter11 said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 Yeah I hear what your trying to say.. your not being honest, your just afraid to get bitched or nagged at


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thePACK said:


> okay 19 guys have never cheated ..


 and if u believe that i have the brooklyn bridge for sale


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

thePACK said:


> okay 19 guys have never cheated ..


 I know. It's bs but I wasn't going to say anything tho.

I think what they meant was they didn't cheat "the man way" which means if you didn't get caught, you never cheated.









They're just smarter than the rest of us and have gotten away with it...so far.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> HawgHunter11 said:
> 
> 
> > RhomZilla said:
> ...


 EXACTLY!









Women scare the sh*t out of me. I'm not proud of it. But it's true.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

HawgHunter11 said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > HawgHunter11 said:
> ...


 Im there with you on that one brutha!!!







As macho as I am.. all that gets thrown out the window as soon as I hear hostility in her voice.







Creeps me out sometimes..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Im there with you on that one brutha!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hmm...that should tell you something. She wouldnt get hostile if you were listening to her in the first place.

There was this joke I heard awhile back about how guys dont listen.

Basically theres this guy who thinks his wife is going deaf. He goes to the doctor and explains to him why he thinks his wife is going deaf. The doctor tells him that theres one way to test his theory. That is to start about a few feet behind her while shes cooking dinner and ask her what she is cooking for dinner and for each time she doesnt respond to move closer. Well he goes home and tries this. He starts out a couple of feet behind her and says, "Honey what are we having for dinner?" No answer. He moves closer and asks again. Again no answer. So he does this until he finally gets by her side and asks her again. She replies "For the 10th god damn time we're having spaghetti!"

And you wonder why we get frustrated...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Im there with you on that one brutha!!!
> ...


Uhm.. can you repeat that again? I was briefly distracted..


----------



## black_bullet (Jul 10, 2003)

I have...not proud of the fact tho. Every time it was with the now hubz so...I guess in the end it all works out


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Uhm.. can you repeat that again? I was briefly distracted..










......


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

HawgHunter, in late response, I was at the ripley's believe it or not museum, and they had one of these nice moral girls on display. It was pretty eerie, I can tell ya dat much.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

scrapedogg said:


> HawgHunter, in late response, I was at the ripley's believe it or not museum, and they had one of these nice moral girls on display. It was pretty eerie, I can tell ya dat much.


 Manicans dont count...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

scrapedogg said:


> HawgHunter, in late response, I was at the ripley's believe it or not museum, and they had one of these nice moral girls on display. It was pretty eerie, I can tell ya dat much.


 Why must the best things in life like dinosaurs, unicorns, flying dragons and moral girls all have to become extinct


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

scrapedogg said:


> HawgHunter, in late response, I was at the ripley's believe it or not museum, and they had one of these nice moral girls on display. It was pretty eerie, I can tell ya dat much.


 Got pics??? I wanna see.


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

men, dont be fooled. Wemon totally cheat more. Men just admit it because we are the truthful kind, wemon are just good at hiding it.







Plus, it is a lot easier for wemon to cheat.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

bgshortys said:


> men, dont be fooled. Wemon totally cheat more. Men just admit it because we are the truthful kind, wemon are just good at hiding it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wemon?! A new human species of some sort?? Maybe your right in those accusations. I see the problem clearly now. Your confusing wOmEn with wEmOn...







Such a shame to be confused.

Al- We [moral women] are not extinct...







BTW, how could unicorns and flying dragons be extinct if they never exsisted in the first place?


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Now guys that dont cheat on the other hand...now those are rare...










woo hooo im rare!, soo ermm ive got 2 plane tickets to ermm,,,, jamica! yer thats it JAMAICA MON! 
LMAO


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

You guys are trying to tell me that out of the 39 people that voted... 4 being our only females... 23 guys claim to have never cheated!? Hmm.... That may be so, I dont know the guys, but it could be that we have more honest people here ...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> You guys are trying to tell me that out of the 39 people that voted... 4 being our only females... 23 guys claim to have never cheated!? Hmm.... That may be so, I dont know the guys, but it could be that we have more honest people here ...


 Thats because theyre too busy checkin out their fish to care much about anything else...


----------



## Mattimeo (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm only 16, had many chances to cheat, and haven't... yet...



> BTW, how could unicorns and flying dragons be extinct if they never exsisted in the first place?


there goes my entire childhood


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Mattimeo said:


> I'm only 16, had many chances to cheat, and haven't... yet...


 16 and had many chances to cheat?? Damn, you started out fast. I was still dedicating myself to studying, going to church, and obeying parents.. I guess thats why I grew up and never cheated on any of my gfs..


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Mattimeo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm only 16, had many chances to cheat, and haven't... yet...
> ...


 i've cheated...hey i was young..and when i was in high school i wasn't thinking about marriage ..just partying and enjoying life to the fullest and meeting interesting people..


----------



## Mattimeo (Jul 14, 2003)

I started dating at 14... most of my friends started at 13, so to them I started late. WHen you're young though, I almost completely agree that your boys should come before your gf... if you're this young and put a girl before everything else, you're most likely gonna end up hurt in the end. I never once spoke about marriage with any of the girls I've dated... I think it's crazy to think about that at this age. You can get into much more trouble with much less severe consequences while you're young than you can when you're older, so for now, yeah, having fun is what it's about.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

For all you cheaters out there...

Dont you at least feel the slightest bit bad when you cheat. I mean *more* than...oh well I know this bad but oh well Im gonna do it anyway type of thing.

Ive never really understood why people would want to cheat. Your basically saying that your relationship with your present gf/bf isnt good enough ...so then why stay with them??


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> For all you cheaters out there...
> 
> Dont you at least feel the slightest bit bad when you cheat. I mean *more* than...oh well I know this bad but oh well Im gonna do it anyway type of thing.
> 
> Ive never really understood why people would want to cheat. Your basically saying that your relationship with your present gf/bf isnt good enough ...so then why stay with them??


 i was growing up and having fun..now in life i see things differently....


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > For all you cheaters out there...
> ...


 So back then you thought that by cheating it would be fun to hurt your girls' feelings?

BTW, Im not putting the spotlight on you...other guys say the same thing. Im just trying to make sense of it all.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 its cool not trippin about the spotlight..hehe...but honestly,i never really thought about the other girl...did i hurt a few feeling along the way..oh yes...damn crank callers







...but i really didn't trip about it...but thats when i was young and didn't have this thing called a conscience..


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

I THINK BOTH MALE AND FEMALE CHEAT!
AND WHAT CAN YOU!
LaZy


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thePACK said:


> its cool not trippin about the spotlight..hehe...but honestly,i never really thought about the other girl...did i hurt a few feeling along the way..oh yes...damn crank callers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So if you never really thought about her, how come you got with her?









As for your conscience...its a good thing you have one now.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> So if you never really thought about her, how come you got with her?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 cause at the time i didn't have a one-track mind..it was all over the places







.and just cause you cheat doesn't mean you do like the other person.

and yes conscience is a very important thing..."i quess"







..hahaha..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

No wonder girls and guys dont understand each other.

Guys have their minds wondering on every topic possible...while girls have it focused down to just a few.

Oh well...I guess that will do for now.


----------

